# Service Reset model 9n



## adda (Jun 22, 2007)

The service manual for the 3 cylinder POLO 9N states that the service light can be reset by the owner.
The technique is as follows :- Ignition switched off, press and hold the trip meter button.
Then turn ignition on and turn the reset button to the right to reset.
Sorry if this has been asked before but for me this does not work for me - All help appreciated


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Service Reset model 9n (adda)*

I am curious as well.
It's a 2001 Polo 1.9 SDI, and the "service" is blinking.
Will try the above-mentioned procedure and report,
but any other tips are welcome.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Service Reset model 9n (izzo)*

No dice, the trip button on the car cannot be turned neither way,
only pressed. Any other way to reset the blinking reminder?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Service Reset model 9n (izzo)*

I found it. The information is from AutoData.
To disable/clear the blinking "service INSP" or "service OIL"
reminder on a 2001 VW Polo (1.9 SDI in my case) follow these steps:
_Press and hold button [A] (The only button below the spedometer)
Switch Ignition ON
Keep button [A] pressed until "---" appears
Release button [A]
Switch Ignition OFF
Repeat the exact same procedure in order to clear the OIL reminder,
in case it appears after the INSP is gone._ 
Alternatively....:


----------

